# Looking for source fully automatic(second hand)



## Anthony Nguyen (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey guys,

I want to find about 10- 40 second hand espresso machines.They should be fully automatic machine such as Schaerer Coffee Art Plus . Price under $1900 each one include shipping cost to Vietnam and they should work good enough to service for buffet morning at Hotels. Do you have any recommend ?

Let contact my email: [email protected]


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have sent your details to a contact who might be able to assist


----------



## Anthony Nguyen (Oct 18, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Have sent your details to a contact who might be able to assist


Thank you Glenn, that is very helpful ^^


----------

